# 1941 Firestone Super Cruiser found on Criagslist



## npence (Apr 24, 2010)

I found what i believe is a 1941-42 Firestone Super Cruiser on Criagslist today. If you know anything about this bike or have any parts for it please let me know.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 24, 2010)

I posted all my Firestone catalogs on my forum, you might want to check them out.
http://classicbicycles.comuv.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=47


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 24, 2010)

One of the best Craigslist finds I have seen in a while!!
Colson made, amazing.


----------



## npence (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the Info 37fleetwood. any idea what some thing like this may be worth.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 24, 2010)

good question, I would say, in it's present condition, somewhere in the ballpark of $400.00. I'm not as into Colson bikes so I may be off but definitely a neat bike.
that model of Colson is usually referred to as a "Bull Nose Colson"


----------



## npence (Apr 24, 2010)

Will Looks like I just got one heck of a deal on it then. Cant wait to restore it back to original. Any Idea where I might find a headbadge for it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 24, 2010)

the head badge on that one is just a small stainless strip around the front of the tank. you'll need to find the correct chain guard.


----------



## npence (Apr 24, 2010)

Hopefully I can find some parts for it at the Ann Arbor bike show tomorrrow


----------



## fatbike (Apr 24, 2010)

Great score! The tank is hard to come by. And badge is just the same. But you have a really complete Colson Bullnose. Good job! I only collect Colson these days. I just sold chain-guard that would have worked. Timing. I might know someone with a badge. I need to ask before I say for sure. The serial number will tell you what year it is. And it should start with a letter F being it's a Firestone cruiser. And it will have the year in the serial number as well.


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 25, 2010)

*Bullnose*

As far as I know the Bullnose was only made one year, 1941.
For an estimated value, here are 2 recent Ebay auctions. The first one sold for $860 and the second one for $1000.
I have a Delta Wedge headlight, canister taillight, half moon handlebars, and several seats. PM me if you are interested.
Josh


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 25, 2010)

What a lucky find! Haven't seen any c/l finds that good that I can remember. Has it been repainted? Maybe you can clean it down to the original finish?


Pat


----------



## npence (Apr 25, 2010)

yes there is several layers of paint on the bike. any good Ideas how to get some of the house paint off to get to the original paint. I went to Ann Arbor bike show today found the rear reflector, horn, rear tail light. still looking for a chain gaurd. if you have any of these things please let me know. thanks.


----------



## JRE (Apr 25, 2010)

Synthetic reducer will take the layers of paint off and leave the original paint alone.


----------



## npence (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks Justin for the info, where would I get some of that at.


----------

